# 100 pound Amber Jack Fight And Much More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 100 Pound Amber Jack Fight And Much More
The greater amberjack is a prized game fish because of its size and sheer strength. There is a reason, a very good reason, why this fighting machine is known as the 'Donkey of the Sea.' This 'Donkey' can put strong, very strong, young men on their knees. It did not take long for fellow Florida native, Mr. Daniel Kemp, Sarasota, Florida, to find out, first hand, the awesome power of this power-house. Catch the big fight 7:50 minutes into the video at the end of this report.
Friday, 3:00 P.M. the Florida Fisherman ll is ready and so are we:

Let's go:

Trolling on the way to the far off Florida snapper/grouper banks often requires A:

Talk about a fight to remember. Our resident 'Jersey Girl' is so proud of Canton, Georgia's, Mr. Paul C. Sandell. Mr. Sandell was trolling hundreds of yards behind the Florida...Team-Work:

Friday Evening brings the best meat ball subs & bunk time. We simply must be well fed and rested for the fights sure to come:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Followed by:




Hope the fish are still hungry. I know we are:


Thanks, Tammy. Let's go the work:







That's one worth remembering:

Think this is a BIG boy? You have not seen anything, yet:

Looking good:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Great way to end our last overnight American red snapper trip of the season:



Nothing better on a July very hot Florida day than ice cold spring water. Tammy makes sure we always have plenty; she makes it a point to keep our Zephyrhills bottled water ice cold the entire trip:

The ladies get in on the act: 




Mr. Kemp, if you think that huge American red put up a real fight...you have seen nothing yet!

Hold the camera...you are going to need it:

Let's get ready to rumble:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It's getting late and we are still a very long ways from home:

Never thought we would see the day when Mr. Sandell would like anything as much as king fish...But!



We are fished out tired and stuffed. Take us home Captain John. The best of food, plenty of snacks, ice cold spring water, and an air conditioned bunk. How could anyone ask for anything more? Oh yes! There is also fishing:







The in the money jack pot winning grouper hit the scales at 14.0 pounds, American red 16.1 & mangrove snapper 8.4 pounds:


'CATCH' the action in this short, on the water, video:
http://youtu.be/KOawwwjxmSA

By our standards the bite was slower than we would like, regardless, we still ended up with a mountain of fish as well as a, '100 Pound Amerjack Fight And Much More.

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh some great fish!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. What an honor sharing with our North Florida neighbors.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I know of a couple of kids in the early 90's who would run an overnighter on the FF, come home, and sell their catch to a few local restaurants for extra pocket change. 

Great write up, as always.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! I was far from a kid in the early 90's. But i did that many times.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Blast*

Absolutely! We are having a huge...


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like a good way to fill the freezer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Just finished the video from the 7/21/17 trip. Take a look!

http://youtu.be/orZrEBvdHcE

Complete report to follow.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

always enjoy your report(s) and pic(s).
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. Sir, it's an honor sharing with you.


----------

